# has anyone ever heard of this style?



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

does anyone know anything about "san yama bushi ryu jujitsu"? i found a school near where i live that teaches it.here is the web site http://www.sanyamabushi-goju.com/index7.htm


----------



## Haze (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds ok as far as the school goes. You need to visit and get in on a few FREE classes to see if it is what you are looking for.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

Drummingman,


 The Dojo is a mile from my house, they share some pedegre with our  Dojo, as their system and ours has a Miyama Ryu base.
 I live in Woodbridge, we train Icho Yama and Daito Ryu at the Dale City Sport&Health, email me if you want to come down and come on the mats, my treat.

 SHUGYO!
  Dylan

martialstrength@gmail.com


----------



## jhauris (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello Drummingman!

I actually train at the school in San Yama Bushi ju-jutsu, and I think it's a great system (obviously). We really welcome people to watch and see if they think the style is for them. Ju-jutsu is on Mondays and Wednesdays, 7pm to 8:30 pm, followed by Karate (GoJu) from 8:40-9:40.

Hope to see you there!

-Jon


----------



## kal (Jan 27, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> Drummingman,
> 
> 
> The Dojo is a mile from my house, they share some pedegre with our Dojo, as their system and ours has a Miyama Ryu base.
> ...


 
What's Icho Yama Ryu? Is it aikijujutsu?


----------

